# What's coming up in the Heresy?



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm trying to find out what's coming up in the HH series. There have been a few comments about Novellas and someone has mentioned a Blood Angels book scheduled for next year, but other than the 3 novels listed on Black Library (Age of Darkness, the Outcast Dead and Deliverance Lost) does anyone know anything else for definite? If yes, can you share where the info is coming from?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Next year will also feature the Battle of Calth by Dan Abnett, assumedly from the Ultramarines perspective. _Fear to Tread _by James Swallow will be coming next year aswell, a Blood Angels novel detailing the ambush at Signus. There will be a novella about Vulkan primarily called _Promethean Sun _by Nick Kyme. Another from ADB called _Lorgar_, suprisingly enough about Lorgar and will be a limted edition. Another novella will be the _Primarchs_, a compliation from several authors about the Primarchs Alpharius/Omegon, The Lion, Fulgrim and Ferrus Manus.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

the battle of Calth is confirmed. However it's probably going to feature Word Bearer's perspective as well. although it'll be closer to a truly pro-loyalist perspective for sure.

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The first 2 novella AoB mentioned will be limited edition (and rather expensive) whereas _The Primarchs_ wont be.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you gents! Can you share where this info came from or are your sources secret? Or is it just general interwebz knowledge?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Marcoos said:


> Thank you gents! Can you share where this info came from or are your sources secret? Or is it just general interwebz knowledge?


A lot of it originally came from the authors themselves, via their blogs and/or interviews, but I think at least some of this is now on the BL site.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

nah, you know it's just cause we're awesome! :smoke: lol

CP


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

A lot of it came from BLL I believe.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> A lot of it came from BLL I believe.


you'll get some more goodies in the interviews i just did at AdeptiCon as well as some of the taped seminar from this weekend as well. as soon as i can get them uploaded to youtube. 

CP


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> you'll get some more goodies in the interviews i just did at AdeptiCon as well as some of the taped seminar from this weekend as well. as soon as i can get them uploaded to youtube.
> 
> CP


Tidy. :biggrin:


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

There are all great news with one exception - limited novellas. I have a question to all of you who have some connections with BL [like book reviewers or authors] - please tell me if they will be ever available in 'normal' sale?


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

Shadow Walker said:


> There are all great news with one exception - limited novellas. I have a question to all of you who have some connections with BL [like book reviewers or authors] - please tell me if they will be ever available in 'normal' sale?


 
I don't think they do. If I recall correctly, when they released the Iron Warrior limited edition novella there were very few copies, I believe less than 250. I got one and the price rocketed after they inevitably sold out. Its on the Black Library website, buts its just listed as out of stock. I'm not sure how many copies of Lorgar and Promethean Son will be available, but I'd be surprised if its anything more than 200-300.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

NIKT208 said:


> I don't think they do. If I recall correctly, when they released the Iron Warrior limited edition novella there were very few copies, I believe less than 250. I got one and the price rocketed after they inevitably sold out. Its on the Black Library website, buts its just listed as out of stock. I'm not sure how many copies of Lorgar and Promethean Son will be available, but I'd be surprised if its anything more than 200-300.


I think there were 1,000 copies of _Iron Warrior_. 

_Aurelian_ and _Promethean Son_ are likely to be more, but I'm not sure just how many more.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> you'll get some more goodies in the interviews i just did at AdeptiCon as well as some of the taped seminar from this weekend as well. as soon as i can get them uploaded to youtube.
> 
> CP


Incoming Rick-Roll, I'm calling it!

Damn, I need to catch back up on the HH. I kind of stalled a bit when I loaned out my copy of The First Heretic to a friend... who then moved to Oklahoma like a week later without giving it back.

Regardless, the new prospects are intriguing, this is the first I've seen mention of _The Primarchs_ and that is probably the one I'm most looking forward to now, more in-depth looks at them should be both incredibly interesting, and depending on the author, badass.


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> I think there were 1,000 copies of _Iron Warrior_.
> 
> _Aurelian_ and _Promethean Son_ are likely to be more, but I'm not sure just how many more.


To be honest that would make sense given the greater popularity of the Heresy series. So Aurelian is the definite name for your novella? Cant wait to see what the cover art is. It has alot to live up to!!


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks like I'm going to have to start following more authors' blogs. Where to find the hours in the day?!?

Can't believe I've already missed the Iron Warriors novella, I never even spotted that on BL and I'm on there fairly regularly. :shout:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Next year will also feature the Battle of Calth by Dan Abnett, assumedly from the Ultramarines perspective. _Fear to Tread _by James Swallow will be coming next year aswell, a Blood Angels novel detailing the ambush at Signus. There will be a novella about Vulkan primarily called _Promethean Sun _by Nick Kyme. Another from ADB called _Lorgar_, suprisingly enough about Lorgar and will be a limted edition. Another novella will be the _Primarchs_, a compliation from several authors about the Primarchs Alpharius/Omegon, The Lion, Fulgrim and Ferrus Manus.





Baron Spikey said:


> The first 2 novella AoB mentioned will be limited edition (and rather expensive) whereas _The Primarchs_ wont be.


Thats how I understood it too. Personally, Vulkan isnt that much of an interest to me, but Lorgar is definitely is and that with more than one Primarch is so bought. I really want to know more about Alpharius/Omegon (after their doubtful allegiance), The Lion (and his apparent loyal status thanks to ADB) and Fulgrim after becoming possessed by a daemon and *spoiler alert* 

that Lorgar knew about it in ADB first chapter 




Commissar Ploss said:


> the battle of Calth is confirmed. However it's probably going to feature Word Bearer's perspective as well. although it'll be closer to a truly pro-loyalist perspective for sure.


I would be sad if they didnt, but to be honest I would have preffered 2 separated books, one by Dan and one by ADB.  But you cant have everything here now can you? ^^


----------

